# Ati-drivers 3.2.5, 2.6-test6 : [drm] drmOpen failed [SOLVED]

## gravis

Hi

I'm trying to get my ati radeon 9700 Pro working on an asus a7v8x MB, with a kt400 chipset. I'm using development sources (linux-2.6-test6). I emerged ati-drivers 3.2.5 (3.2.5-r1 don't work). X is starting correctly, but I still don't have DRI enabled. On this forums, most of the topics are related to 2.4 kernels.

So, I compiled the DRI support in my kernel, with radeon. I can modprobe radeon with no error. It creates a /dev/dri/card0 char file. But I still have some errors with DRI :

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-9smp i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 07 August 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  5 14:21:43 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "logiinternet"

(**) XKB: model: "logiinternet"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefonts/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/m

isc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:u

nscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X1

1R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8026 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0e:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80a1 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80a1 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1043,80a1 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80a1 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1043,80a1 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 1002,2064 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 1002,2065 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xbe800000 - 0xbfefffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x30000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4150) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe

0000000/28, 0xbf000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xdffe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4170) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc

0000000/28, 0xbe800000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xeffffff

f

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [2] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [2] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

        ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

        ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

        ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

        ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV350 AP (R9600) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0821f6c8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

             [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "yes"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV350 AP (R9600)" (Chipset = 0x4150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x2064)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xbf000000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdffe0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x04

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

   [24] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head --------------------

-------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: ce01  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 13

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse

 req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.76

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1792  vsize 1344  refresh: 75  vid: 20417

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1856  vsize 1392  refresh: 75  vid: 20425

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 75  vid: 20433

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 75  vid: 20449

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 202.5 MHz   Image Size:  396 x 297 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_

border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_

border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 411031300004

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 180 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 127 kHz, PixC

lock max 350 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: P225f

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=50000; xclk=20300

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 6 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 229.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 106.2

 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  229.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204

 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 

kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028

 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kH

z, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz

, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hs

ync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz

, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hs

ync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz

, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsy

nc -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (101, 101)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000817

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(**) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = YES

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xbd000000 - 0xbd0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xbd800000 - 0xbd8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xbe000000 - 0xbe00007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xbf000000 - 0xbf00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xbe800000 - 0xbe80ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe0953000 (size=0x076ad000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 9

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - 

assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6988

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Option "Resolution" "100"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 100

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Help me please !!!! I've been trying to get this card working for hours  :Sad: Last edited by gravis on Sun Oct 05, 2003 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peteroxxx

I can't get either build to emerge for me. Very fustrating.

----------

## gravis

what's the problem exactly ?

----------

## Wedge_

gravis: the DRM radeon driver and the ati-drivers package are NOT compatible. Building DRM into the kernel or loading the "radeon" module will prevent the "fglrx" module from ati-drivers from loading, which results in no 3D acceleration. Remove all DRM options from your kernel, recompile & reboot, then load the fglrx module and start X.

----------

## gravis

I though I had to do that with a 2.4 kernel, not 2.6 !?

from gentoo doc : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you're using a 2.5 kernel, its DRM supports XFree 4.3; so unless your card is so new it doesn't get direct rendering, don't bother with this guide
> 
> 

 

----------

## Wedge_

 *gravis wrote:*   

> If you're using a 2.5 kernel, its DRM supports XFree 4.3; so unless your card is so new it doesn't get direct rendering, don't bother with this guide 

 

The DRM drivers don't support 3D acceleration on R300/R350 chipset cards, which includes the 9700 Pro. They should give you 2D, but if you want 3D acceleration the ati-drivers package is your only choice.

----------

## gravis

I'll try it, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## gravis

Hmm almost worked !

It seems to be better. I discovered that I had to remove the linux symlink in /usr/src and ln -s linux-beta linux.

Than ati-drivers are compiled for 2.6 !

Now I have when emerging:

```

*** Warning: "tsk_euid" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

```

And I can't modprobe the module ! (undefined symbols)

----------

## gravis

Arg !

I know why I have this error : while trying all things possibles arround ati-drivers, I discommented the line :

#patch < ${FILESDIR}/3.2.5-linux-2.6.0-test6-mm.patch

in ati-drivers ebuild .... And I don't have the mm kernel, just the vanilla !

I'll try this.

brb

----------

## gravis

It works !!!!!!!!

after emerging the right drivers (3.2.5), I had a problem with agpgart !

I had to modprobe via-agp, and it works great now.

I'll make a howto to night for users with radeon/via kt400 / linux 2.6.

----------

## Wedge_

```
#patch < ${FILESDIR}/3.2.5-linux-2.6.0-test6-mm.patch 
```

Apparently there is a typo in that patch: "tsk_euid" should be "tsk->euid", which is why it gives that error. Commenting it out should be fine on a non -mm kernel anyway. 

 *gravis wrote:*   

> It works !!!!!!!!
> 
> after emerging the right drivers (3.2.5), I had a problem with agpgart !
> 
> I had to modprobe via-agp, and it works great now. 

 

Great  :Smile:  That's one of the things that is different in 2.6 compared to 2.4 - you need to load two modules, not just agpgart.

----------

## corsair

hi,

i'm very new to gentoo and the emerge system...

so i've a problem with emerging ati-drivers in version 3.25... i don't know how to emerge a special version. till now i did something like this: "emerge xmms" and it just works! But if i do an "emerge -s ati-drivers" it showes me the ati-drivers in version 2.9.12

so my problem is how to emerge the ati-drivers in version 3.2.5

Thanks for answer this stupid question  :Embarassed: 

Markus

----------

## Wedge_

corsair: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

 will install 3.2.5.

----------

## corsair

thx a lot!

----------

## Bibinsa

Hi

I have some troubles with KT400 and Radeon 9200 (R280).

I'm using a 2.6.0-test6-mm4 kernel and ATI 3.2.5 drivers.

via_agp and fglrx modules are loaded but dri is still not activated.

Here are my logs :

Xfree :

```
(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0500000 (size=0x07b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned 'PCI:1:0:0'

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 9

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: busid is PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe091d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe091d000 to 0x4026f000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.5

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug  6 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.0-test6-mm4

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe5000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000a0b bridge: 0x1106/0x3189

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000b0a
```

kernel :

```
fglrx: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 432 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.5 [Aug  6 2003] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e0886310

 printing eip:

e0886310

*pde = 1fe78067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0886310>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00013296

EIP is at 0xe0886310

eax: 00000001   ebx: e0ac0e40   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 69746e65

esi: e0ac00f8   edi: dedcf980   ebp: e0ac0e70   esp: df3d3f14

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process XFree86 (pid: 613, threadinfo=df3d2000 task=df3d5980)

Stack: e0a9c7d4 69746e65 444d4163 dedcf980 e0ac0e40 e0ac0e40 e0ac00f8 dedcf980 

       e0aa5740 1f000b0a e0a9c3fb e0ac0e40 e0aabe65 e0ac0e40 bffffb74 00000004 

       00000001 df3d5980 1f000b0a e0aabdc0 e0a9cf46 dc57a98c df372a80 40046432 

Call Trace:

 [<e0a9c7d4>] __ke_amd_adv_spec_cache_feature+0x14/0x90 [fglrx]

 [<e0aa5740>] _r6x_CheckAGPCommand+0x130/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9c3fb>] __ke_agp_enable+0x3b/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabe65>] drm_agp_enable+0xa5/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabdc0>] drm_agp_enable+0x0/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9cf46>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0167d03>] sys_ioctl+0x113/0x290

 [<c028a33b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e0886310

 printing eip:

e0886310

*pde = 1fe78067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0886310>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00013296

EIP is at 0xe0886310

eax: 00000001   ebx: e0ac0e40   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 69746e65

esi: e0ac00f8   edi: dedcf8c0   ebp: e0ac0e70   esp: df4d3f14

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process XFree86 (pid: 628, threadinfo=df4d2000 task=df8d18c0)

Stack: e0a9c7d4 69746e65 444d4163 dedcf8c0 e0ac0e40 e0ac0e40 e0ac00f8 dedcf8c0 

       e0aa5740 1f000b0a e0a9c3fb e0ac0e40 e0aabe65 e0ac0e40 bffffb74 00000004 

       00000001 df8d18c0 1f000b0a e0aabdc0 e0a9cf46 dc57a98c df372780 40046432 

Call Trace:

 [<e0a9c7d4>] __ke_amd_adv_spec_cache_feature+0x14/0x90 [fglrx]

 [<e0aa5740>] _r6x_CheckAGPCommand+0x130/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9c3fb>] __ke_agp_enable+0x3b/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabe65>] drm_agp_enable+0xa5/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabdc0>] drm_agp_enable+0x0/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9cf46>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0167d03>] sys_ioctl+0x113/0x290

 [<c028a33b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e0886310

 printing eip:

e0886310

*pde = 1fe78067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#3]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0886310>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00013296

EIP is at 0xe0886310

eax: 00000001   ebx: e0ac0e40   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 69746e65

esi: e0ac00f8   edi: dedcf800   ebp: e0ac0e70   esp: df3d3f14

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process XFree86 (pid: 631, threadinfo=df3d2000 task=df3d5980)

Stack: e0a9c7d4 69746e65 444d4163 dedcf800 e0ac0e40 e0ac0e40 e0ac00f8 dedcf800 

       e0aa5740 1f000b0a e0a9c3fb e0ac0e40 e0aabe65 e0ac0e40 bffffb74 00000004 

       00000001 df3d5980 1f000b0a e0aabdc0 e0a9cf46 dc57a98c df9df140 40046432 

Call Trace:

 [<e0a9c7d4>] __ke_amd_adv_spec_cache_feature+0x14/0x90 [fglrx]

 [<e0aa5740>] _r6x_CheckAGPCommand+0x130/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9c3fb>] __ke_agp_enable+0x3b/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabe65>] drm_agp_enable+0xa5/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabdc0>] drm_agp_enable+0x0/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9cf46>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0167d03>] sys_ioctl+0x113/0x290

 [<c028a33b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e0886310

 printing eip:

e0886310

*pde = 1fe78067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#4]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0886310>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00013296

EIP is at 0xe0886310

eax: 00000001   ebx: e0ac0e40   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 69746e65

esi: e0ac00f8   edi: dedcf740   ebp: e0ac0e70   esp: df4d3f14

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process XFree86 (pid: 636, threadinfo=df4d2000 task=df8d18c0)

Stack: e0a9c7d4 69746e65 444d4163 dedcf740 e0ac0e40 e0ac0e40 e0ac00f8 dedcf740 

       e0aa5740 1f000b0a e0a9c3fb e0ac0e40 e0aabe65 e0ac0e40 bffffb74 00000004 

       00000001 df8d18c0 1f000b0a e0aabdc0 e0a9cf46 dc57a98c df372c00 40046432 

Call Trace:

 [<e0a9c7d4>] __ke_amd_adv_spec_cache_feature+0x14/0x90 [fglrx]

 [<e0aa5740>] _r6x_CheckAGPCommand+0x130/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9c3fb>] __ke_agp_enable+0x3b/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabe65>] drm_agp_enable+0xa5/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0aabdc0>] drm_agp_enable+0x0/0xf0 [fglrx]

 [<e0a9cf46>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0167d03>] sys_ioctl+0x113/0x290

 [<c028a33b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

```

Any help ?

----------

